# K9 Power Products (Work out supplements for dogs)



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried the "Peak Performance" or the "Work out" formulas. The Peak Performance is a Muscle and Energy enhacement formula, and the Peak Workout is a re-hydration doggie sports drink. Looks like HT and FT dogs could really benefit from these if they actually do what the company claims.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kelly said:


> Has anyone tried the "Peak Performance" or the "Work out" formulas. The Peak Performance is a Muscle and Energy enhacement formula, and the Peak Workout is a re-hydration doggie sports drink. Looks like HT and FT dogs could really benefit from these if they actually do what the company claims.


I've not tried them. But I always wonder about K9 sports drinks. They don't sweat like we do, they don't lose the electrolytes like we do. A little water goes a long way. 

But I'll add this, if the flavor will get them to drink a little more when I feel they need it, then it should be good. 

I have friends that are using the performance bars and believe in them, but I also have a friend getting his doctorate in K9 Nutrition who says that a small meal goes a long way in replinishing nutrients and glycogen lost during training or campaigning.


----------



## Davin Marceau (Dec 28, 2003)

I used the Peak Performance 2 stuff last summer. I noticed one difference, my wallet. The stuff didn't make any difference, except that she drank a whole bowl of water mixed with it after training. Thats it. Never used the workout formula.

Davin


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Cray; Jerry Day was the one who told me about the stuff at Stuttgart SRS. He said he'd been using it on Sue and Nike, and seemed like it was a good product, but he hadn't been on it long enough to make a finite decision. Mabey I'll give him a buzz and see if he's still using it. Thanks


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*Peak*

Hey Kelly...I mix some up in a milk jug to pour over ice for them at trials.Hard to identify the differance...but....I feel it cant hurt. I also got it from Dogs Afield at the Grand. It seems to go a long way.I mix two scoops to a gallon.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Peak*



Jay Dufour said:


> Hey Kelly...I mix some up in a milk jug to pour over ice for them at trials.Hard to identify the differance...but....I feel it cant hurt. I also got it from Dogs Afield at the Grand. It seems to go a long way.I mix two scoops to a gallon.


Do they show a preference for it over "Plain" water? If yes, would they do the same with cool aid?

Who makes it? Website? I'd like to look at it. Since dogs don't lose electrolytes like we do, Gatorage/powerade would not be balanced for them and I'd be concerned using that and causing and electrolyte inbalance...so I hope this is balanced for dogs.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Try K-9powerproducts.com or do a search off of that. They're pretty good at explaining each supplement they offer in detail.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

The products are specifically made for dogs by a company that is into sport dog supplements. Although dogs don't sweat, rehydration is important. Some dogs like the drink and others don't or there is a learning curve. I have seen it help dogs that over heat easily and many people swear by the Peak Performance and put it in the water at trials or hot training sessions.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> . Although dogs don't sweat, rehydration is important.


Rehydration is very important. Water works wonders for it :redfangs: But some dogs don't like to drink much...even when they are hot, that's why I was wondering about your experiences and if they prefer it over regular water.

Cray


----------



## R Williams (Mar 8, 2004)

I take a bowl of water/glycol and bait it with just a little bit of food and they lap it clean.
I use a glycol solution instead of just clear water to better hydrate the dogs at the cellular level and seems to work great.


----------

